# Charts for standard twist drill, tap and clearance holes, piston rings, metal



## JorgensenSteam (Jul 28, 2010)

I created some charts for standard metal, twist drill bit, piston ring, and tap and clearance hole sizes.


----------



## ksouers (Jul 28, 2010)

Pat,
When you are writing up your posts, if you look toward the lower left of the text box, just above the Post/Preview/Spell check buttons there is a link for Additional Options. The attachments wizard is there.

Contact me if you have any problems with it.


Thanks


----------



## pete (Jul 29, 2010)

Pat,
I just spent a very enjoyable hr. viewing all those steam engine engravings. Awesome is a pretty poor word for that collection. Thank you very much.

Pete


----------

